# cut to size plywood



## learning_rocks (2 Jan 2019)

Hi All,

Quite a newbie in cabinet making. We are in the process of renovating our house, build cabinets for a kitchenette (Using a table saw with sliding table carriage) and came to the conclusion that cutting plywood (Making sure it's square on all for edges) is a bit tricky and time consuming.

Next step would be to build the main kitchen (Around 12 cabinets just the floor ones), so thought of availing services of a cut to size plywood like https://www.woodshopdirect.co.uk/cut-to ... -sheeting/

Would appreciate if anyone could point me to a website that they have used in the past for such a service, looking for good birch / WBP and good quality cuts.


Note: btw I live in Cambridge, UK.

Thanks a ton,

Vineeth


----------



## mbartlett99 (2 Jan 2019)

I used cutwrights.co.uk for mine - for much the same reasons. Cuts dead square, sub millimetre accurate and delivery spot on. They've a good range of boards (the entire Egger range) and do drawer boxes - although I didn't use them.

As an aside - you say you're new to this - don't underestimate the amount of space needed to prep 12+ cabinets or the amount of time to prep/paint them. I had to sand 28 cabinets and it took ages Next time its prefinished all the way.


----------



## AndyT (2 Jan 2019)

Avon Plywood are another company offering cut to size, plus edge banding etc. Mostly around Bristol but will deliver nationwide so could be worth getting a quote. It's years since I needed to use them but others on here have made favourable comments.

http://avonplywood.co.uk


----------



## learning_rocks (2 Jan 2019)

Thanks @Andy and @mbartlett99 

Planning to use Treatex Color Tones or something similar to get the wood grain effect with the desired color, any other method to get the wood grain effect with color (Planning to go for a dark blue or green look)

Thanks


----------



## MusicMan (2 Jan 2019)

AndyT":3kw5rv29 said:


> Avon Plywood are another company offering cut to size, plus edge banding etc. Mostly around Bristol but will deliver nationwide so could be worth getting a quote. It's years since I needed to use them but others on here have made favourable comments.
> 
> http://avonplywood.co.uk



+1 for the quality of Avon Plywood's products and quality of cutting (using CNC diamond cutters so you can have odd shapes too). Only downer is that the delivery charge is quite steep, but this could be tolerable for your quantity.

I used them for good quality poplar ply; the light weight made things easier to handle, and the edges were sound enough to use as exposed edges after a little scraping.


----------



## HOJ (3 Jan 2019)

As you are in Cambridge, try Ipswich Plastics: https://www.ipswichplastics.co.uk/home


----------



## peter-harrison (3 Jan 2019)

Ridgeons also have a cutting service. I'm not sure how accurate though..


----------



## Zeddedhed (3 Jan 2019)

+1 for Cutwrights. Excellent service and spot on accuracy


----------



## learning_rocks (3 Jan 2019)

Thanks a ton all  

Will try my luck with Cutwrights or avonplywoods


----------

